# Importing Audi A4 TDI from UK



## speedbird1 (31 Jul 2008)

Has anyone out there had a good experience to report on buying and importing an A4 TDI from the UK. Looking for name of good honest dealer within striking distance of a Ryanair airport. If someone can offer a recommendation for a dealer having made a similar purchase it would be great.
I have read the article of buying and importing but if anyone has anything to add it would be very helpful.
THANKS


----------



## ccraig (31 Jul 2008)

best thing to do is hit autotrader and shop around

try xe and currency.ie to buy your sterling, cheaper than banks


----------



## tiger (31 Jul 2008)

Second hand car prices seem to be dropping alot here at the moment, I'd have a look local first & try a few lowball offers.  Unless of course you're looking for a specific model/trim, you'll probably have a better choice in the UK


----------



## wjc (1 Aug 2008)

look on the audi website www.audi.co.uk under used cars. May be a bit pricier but at least you know miles are genuine and there is no outstanding finance. Brought an A6 in myself. Prices do seem to be falling in Ireland at minute so look around here first but better spec on UK cars.


----------



## sse (2 Aug 2008)

Try Fords of Winsford, www.fow.co.uk. 

Car supermarket between Liverpool and Manchester. Also a fair few Audi dealers in that area for an ex-demo. Note on September 1 the UK plate changes to 58 so there will be a few 08s knocking around after that.

Prices are very keen, these places used to make most of their money from offering very low trade-in prices. You'll be a cash buyer I assume.

You can get an AA/RAC inspection done on their cars before you buy, they have no problem with it.

Also have a look at motorpoint.

Good luck,
SSE


----------



## pup (2 Aug 2008)

Hi,

My brother bought a car from Oliver Carey(I think thats his name) in Northern Ireland. The price he paid included the VRT. All that Andrew had to do was tell them his reg number. Might be less hassle and cheaper for you to cross the border.


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Aug 2008)

I think the 120 bhp (base model, about €36k new in ROI) only came out here in July. Anyone know if its been on the loose in the UK for longer?

I get the sense that you wont/probably wont spend less by going to the UK, just that you get more spec for your money. Given that I'm not into spec and will probably drive it for a good few years before giving it to herself to run into the ground (thats what I'm doing with my current car - so any extra spec on the Audi would be worthless in terms of eventual resale), I'm starting to think I might be as well off getting an Irish '08 in '09. Thats where the July problem hits.

The other side of it is that by holding the UK car for 2 generations of driver the risk of the hassle of it being a UK car decreases, i.e. if it ends up being an 8 year old car we're getting rid of the fact that its a UK import wont be such an important factor (plus the market should be well used to UK imports as trade in's by then).


----------



## emul (5 Aug 2008)

Try bettercars.ie they already have an imported A4 2.0 TDI in stock (a beauty) and can source other cars and import to your spec. I am friends with the owner.

Eoin


----------



## Tristanboy (7 Aug 2008)

speedbird1 said:


> Has anyone out there had a good experience to report on buying and importing an A4 TDI from the UK. Looking for name of good honest dealer within striking distance of a Ryanair airport. If someone can offer a recommendation for a dealer having made a similar purchase it would be great.
> I have read the article of buying and importing but if anyone has anything to add it would be very helpful.
> THANKS


 
I just recieved delivery of a 2008 A4 2L TDI with the daytime lights (lovely) new shape from dreamcars. After getting 3 quotes from around Ireland I googled and found dreamcars(no afiliation) and they were the cheapest. Total cost €32,200 deliverd to my house!! Had a really good expierence with these guys worth a call. Let me know if you have any luck..


----------



## Frank (7 Aug 2008)

post a website for dreamcars.

Sounds pretty good I assume that price includes vrt


----------



## Tristanboy (7 Aug 2008)

yeah Frank included everything. www.dreamcars.ie


----------



## finbar (7 Aug 2008)

www.cargiant.co.uk
Bought an '04 Audi A4 1.9 TDI 130 bhp SE Quattro 
1 year ago , no problems with car whatsoever, 
would recommend them , they are on the tube line.


----------



## jwestave (2 Mar 2009)

any other links to check out??


----------



## Sunster (5 Mar 2009)

If you follow with your plans I would certainly do a search through the used car section though the audi.co.uk site.
Audi dealerships only sell on used audis that they can vouch for and have very strict criteria with 100 point checks, audi service history and so on. And the best part is if you've worries about warranty, you get 1 years audi warranty. Some of the Audi dealers will ensure you get covered wth the irish audi garages but most will suggest you take the car up north if you need to use the warranty.
I recently bought a used audi in grimsby...got a ryanair flight...was picked up by an audi driver from the airport who drove me in a love Q7 to the garage and then I dealt with the dealer I had been speaking and bargaining with over on the phone. You'll find the dealerships will not only give you a bit more discount but also nice touches for the car. Agreed and drove the car back via the holyhead boat...so all done in less than a day.
I did this 2 months ago and can have no complaints especially when you consider the amount of money you save. The VRT was also a pleasantly surprisingly simple process...No complaints and will definitely do it again if the savings are there


----------

